# Extreme Techno



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm having a hard time finding some relly good Techno, you know the stuff you would here in night clubs, NOT REMIX'S. Could you guys help me out?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

Go get yourself some Happy Harcore 
There are many compilations out there in the dance section of music stores


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 23, 2003)

yeah happy hardcore (but personally i like remixes  )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

Remixes are nice, depending on who does them. a lot of american pop songs STINK big time because they were not made to be club tunes in that sense , you need a really tallented DJ to make the remixes sound good 

happy hardcore is headbanging good


----------



## boi (Jan 24, 2003)

extreme techno isn't exactly club music. when i think of 'extreme techno' i think of the psychadelic stuff like infected mushroom.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2003)

it is club music... just a different kind of club


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 25, 2003)

Could you guys name a few?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2003)

a few what ? artists ? songs ? albums ?


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 28, 2003)

all that you know


----------



## jarinteractive (Jan 29, 2003)

coretex and level.9 are good

-JARinteractive


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2003)

Try getting teh album "this is noize"

Tracks in that album inclue stuff from

"the vampire" "force & styles", "Hixxy" and "DJ alert"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2003)

oh sorry... one thing I forgot to  mention is one of my favorite groups:  SCOOTER


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 29, 2003)

You have posted on this post the most (hey I made a funny!) you must love techno!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 30, 2003)

my kind of music lol


----------



## cogito (Feb 2, 2003)

Check out BT, Chemical Brothers, AIR, Dirty Vegas, Loop Guru, LYJ Bukem, Plug, Prodigy, Prozzak, and Soul Coughing.  I happen to be a DJ on KSUB seattle.


----------



## cogito (Feb 2, 2003)

correction LTJ Bukem not LYJ


----------



## telarium (Feb 4, 2003)

DJ Tiesto is BOMB.


-Brad


----------



## toast (Feb 4, 2003)

I have some suggestions for you at home. I am a complete techno/ hard techno addict.

All I can tell you for the moment is that Jeff Mills Purpose Maker Records, Carl Cox F.A.C.T and Ritchie Hawtin (aka Plastikman) as well as Dave Clark have made excellent pioneer stuff on albums and lives.

Now, if you want something harder, try Jeff Mills Axis Records, Technasia, or Sino Records, for instance.

If you're more in trance, check Transcescape compilations, Bonzai Jamai Records, Dominion, Teck Clock Productions, and more Swiss stuff.

Finally, if you're a hardcore guy, try Happy Hardcore, but also Thunderdome, Cyberpunk, RTC (Rotterdam Terror Club) Records.

If you are more in d'n'bass, speedcore, or progressive, experimental and ambient, I have some more advice. But throught the compilations, mixes and lives I just recalled, you should already be able to listen to a LOT of other good stuff, records, labels and so on.

My own preference goes to Axis Records, Jeff Mills 'Circus' record


----------



## senne (Feb 4, 2003)

AFX, APHEX, APHEX TWIN

AUTECHRE (not always)

don't know much....

Cogito: AIR is NOT Techno.


----------



## bigbadbill (Feb 4, 2003)

Prodigy, Crystal Method, Prodigy, Enigma, Prodigy, Eon, Prodigy, Apotheosis, Prodigy, Bizarre Inc., Prodigy, Sweet Exorcist, Prodigy, and, um, let's see ... oh yeah and PRODIGY!!!


----------



## r1valution (Feb 4, 2003)

Timo Maas. Some good stuff.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2003)

is DJ tiesto considered that kind of techno ? I always considered him to be kind of dream musik


----------



## julguribye (Feb 16, 2003)

Techno is used too widely.
If you want techno go for Carl Cox, Tom Harding, Mauro Picotto (That stuff)
(Mauro Picotto - Awsome)

Tiesto is a trance/progressive trance DJ/Producer
He was voted for best trance DJ last year.
He has also made some really good stuff:
Dj Tiesto - In my memory
Dj Tiesto - Suburban train
Dj Tiesto - Sparkles
Madonna - Die Another Day (Tiesto's Dedicated Mix)

If you want more really good trance artists check out:
System F
Gouryella
Green Court
Signum

or more Hard Trance artists:
Cosmic Gate
Nu-NRG
Flutlicht
DuMonde

here is some good trance compilations:
In search of sunrise
In trance we trust
Forbidden Paradise
Goliath

Gouryella - Ligaya 
and
Sunblind - Believe (Nu-nrg remix)
is on top of my "25 most played" in iTunes.


----------



## toast (Feb 16, 2003)

Check my MP3 lib, you'll find some tracks of interest.

BTW, i'll launch a 'Post your MP3 list' thread soon 
As you can notice, Mauro Picotto is well known by trance lovers 

http://zolico.homedns.org/thinkhybrid/web/mp3lib.html


----------

